# Deer Baiting News



## e. fairbanks

http://www.wnem.com/print/26969376/detail.html
3 public meetings will be held to decide whether to lift the ban
if you sign up in advance, you can speak for 5 minutes


----------



## e. fairbanks

All are in southern Michigan where baiting is not necessary to see deer


----------



## Bob S

e. fairbanks said:


> 3 public meetings will be held to decide whether to lift the ban


Those are the regular monthly NRC meetings


----------



## Liver and Onions

Bob S said:


> Those are the regular monthly NRC meetings


I think that his point was that the 3rd meeting was being moved to Genesee Co. Meeting likely in Flint somewhere.
Perhaps moving one meeting north to Mt. Pleasant would have been a good idea.

L & O


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87

You think it will stay ?


----------



## Lizette

I agree that his point was that the 3rd meeting was being moved to Genesee Co. 
​


----------



## percheye hunter

e. fairbanks said:


> All are in southern Michigan where baiting is not necessary to see deer


Thats an excellent point that has never been brought up!


----------



## Justin

Does anyone think it's an accident that they're all in southern Mich.? :lol::lol:


----------



## TrekJeff

Justin said:


> Does anyone think it's an accident that they're all in southern Mich.? :lol::lol:


That's fine...plenty of Southern MI hunters are baiters just as much as anywhere else in the State. (Originally from Flint)


----------



## Beaverhunter2

As was stated above, these are the regular NRC meetings and they have been scheduled for several months. They are day-long and address all of the usual NRC agenda. Baiting is just one item that was added to it recently. The NRC meets at various locations around the state- but most often somewhere close to Lansing where a lot of the DNR staff and support folks are to manage travel costs. 

Believe it or not- it's not all about deer hunting.  :lol:

John


----------



## SR-Mechead

After listening to the noon news no one will have the money to hunt . One wing nut said that he thinks gas prices will hit 6 bucks a gallon. The price of corn is already $17.50 for a 100 lbs up here.
Bob


----------



## eyeopenner

EASY FIX DONT BAIT JUST BECOME A BETTER HUNTER :tdo12:


----------



## fishinmachine2

eyeopenner said:


> EASY FIX DONT BAIT JUST BECOME A BETTER HUNTER :tdo12:


Hey thats a good idea!!! How do you do that???

Scott


----------



## captjimtc

SR-Mechead said:


> After listening to the noon news no one will have the money to hunt . One wing nut said that he thinks gas prices will hit 6 bucks a gallon. The price of corn is already $17.50 for a 100 lbs up here.
> Bob


And not to mention poaching is going to skyrocket with the cost of everything else going through the roof people are starting to whack their table fare at an alarming rate. :rant:


----------



## Direwolfe

"And not to mention poaching is going to skyrocket with the cost of everything else going through the roof people are starting to whack their table fare at an alarming rate. "


I don't doubt this and it makes sense that it will happen. I'm just curious if anyone has looked at this and given estimates of how prevalent it becomes. For example in previous economic downturns did license sales fall? Were there noticable increases in poaching ?


----------



## Quig7557

eyeopenner said:


> EASY FIX DONT BAIT JUST BECOME A BETTER HUNTER :tdo12:




Brilliant & logical


----------



## e. fairbanks

During WW2 MEAT WAS RATIONED. DEER GOT MIGHTY SCARCE.


----------



## TrekJeff

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2011/05/commission_may_remove_ban_on_b.html


----------



## Thumb Hunter

TrekJeff said:


> http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2011/05/commission_may_remove_ban_on_b.html


 

Pretty much the same article on the wnem website


----------

